# Printing PDF using Samba

## _vedanta_

Hi Again,

I am trying to create pdf files using a samba share on my gentoo box. here is my smb.conf

```

....

# Custom Shares

[pdf]

        path=/misc/pdf_drop_box

        force user = nobody

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[pdfcreate]

path = /tmp

printable = yes

guest ok = yes

print command = /etc/samba/print_pdf.sh %

....

```

next i configure my windows client to use pdfcreate as a printer, and use the hp postcript driver

...  my syslog shows the following error:

```

Aug  6 15:45:01 foo smbd[29465]: [2005/08/06 15:45:01, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_queue_get(790)

Aug  6 15:45:01 foo smbd[29465]:   Unable to get jobs for ipp://localhost/printers/pdfcreate - client-error-not-found

Aug  6 15:45:41 foo smbd[29465]: [2005/08/06 15:45:41, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_queue_get(790)

Aug  6 15:45:41 foo smbd[29465]:   Unable to get jobs for ipp://localhost/printers/pdfcreate - client-error-not-found

Aug  6 15:46:02 foo smbd[29471]: [2005/08/06 15:46:02, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_job_submit(643)

Aug  6 15:46:02 foo smbd[29471]:   Unable to print file to pdfcreate - client-error-not-found

```

... any clues, did some one try it before..

thanks

----------

## _vedanta_

BTW here is the print_pdf.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

#Convert postscript file into a PDF document

# (c) John Bright, 2001, jbright@winfordeng.com

DATE=`date +%b%d-%H%M%S`

OUTDIR=/misc/pdf_drop_box

/usr/bin/ps2pdf $1 $OUTDIR/$DATE.temp

mv $OUTDIR/$DATE.temp $OUTDIR/$DATE.pdf

rm $1

```

----------

## ikke

What's wrong with Cups-PDF?

----------

## svenk

 *ikke wrote:*   

> What's wrong with Cups-PDF?

 

cups seems to run as root [url:http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/][1][/url] - and this program doesn't.

This error you get (@_vedanta_) is some kind of typical cups error: I know this message when I want to do something administrative in the cups webconfigurator (httpd at port 631) and I haven't logged in as root. I don't know exactly, and I don't think this information will help you either.

Sven

PS: I will try to do this thing you've tried, maybe it works  :Wink: 

----------

